# An Alternative to Dip Belt?



## the_general64 (Jan 16, 2007)

i need to add weight to my pull ups but i don't have a dip belt and neither does my gym. i tried to trap the weight between my knees but it would slip out.....any alternatives or just go ahead and buy the dip belt?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 16, 2007)

A simple backpack. I've used one for ages. Make sure its pretty hardwearing though, obviously.


----------



## yuppy (Jan 16, 2007)

thats a good idea and its proly more comfortable, only prob there is a lotta times they wear out; 

you could always bring your own dip belt; or ask the gym to get one.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> A simple backpack. I've used one for ages. Make sure its pretty hardwearing though, obviously.



Good fuckin idea.


----------



## assassin (Jan 16, 2007)

A thick rope i tried to attach a bmp file explaining how to do it ...but it exceeds the file size limit ...


----------



## obz (Jan 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> A simple backpack. I've used one for ages. Make sure its pretty hardwearing though, obviously.



Alot of gyms don't allow backpacks on the floor, because people actually steal plates and other misc equipment.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 16, 2007)

Have you tryed dumbbells in between your legs thats what I always do.


----------



## John69 (Jan 16, 2007)

http://bodybuilding.com/store/pgrip/dip.html thats what i have and its great  . just go ahead and buy one. :|


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 17, 2007)

A bpack usually works well but if your gym doesn't allow it then you can't use it. Bringing yourself in a strong rope to loop through a plate and around your waist would also be pretty good (wrap your towel around it so it doesn't give you rope burn)... And it would also be cheap.

You could look into weighted vests or ankle/ wrist weights to strap to yourself.... Although this would also involve buying stuff - So you may as well get yourself a belt....
http://www.amazon.com/Ironman-Weighted-Vest-40lb-Adjustable/dp/B000EWKC6G 
http://www.amazon.com/Valeo-AW10-Ad...0007IS70U/ref=pd_sim_sg_1/104-8242620-7995105


----------



## Samo (Jan 17, 2007)

I use an old belt trough the centre of a plate and buckle it round me waist. But I am gonna start using a backpack, good simple practicle idea Gazhole!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2007)

My gym doesnt let me put it on the floor either, so i put it on my back and keep it there untill im done, at which point i put it back in my locker.

Problem solved!


----------



## Spud (Jan 17, 2007)

I usually just put a dumbell between my ankles when doing weighted dips. Keeping the legs curled works the hams and calves too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2007)

Spud said:


> I usually just put a dumbell between my ankles when doing weighted dips. Keeping the legs curled works the hams and calves too.



Do you have someone put it there when you're in the starting position? I've tried doing it myself but it never seemed to work.

Cool idea though, especially if youre into full body stuff.


----------



## Spud (Jan 17, 2007)

No, I kinda bend down a bit, so I look bowlegged, then put the dumbell between the legs. The handle ends up right above the ankle and one head of the dumbell rests on my foot. There is no discomfort either.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2007)

Spud said:


> No, I kinda bend down a bit, so I look bowlegged, then put the dumbell between the legs. The handle ends up right above the ankle and one head of the dumbell rests on my foot. There is no discomfort either.



Ah, good call.


----------



## assassin (Jan 17, 2007)

ASK the people in charge there what if i want to add weight to my dips what should i do ...i think they are responsible too for these things...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2007)

Id suggest to just go ahead and buy a fucking dip belt.  Shit the dip belt John listed is cheaper than mine and looks to be just fine.

Seriously, just do it right the first time.  The backpack is a good idea and would prolly be the most comfortable, but do you want people to haggle you?  I sure fucking dont.  

Sorry, I am a bit proud of myself right now cuz I bought one from PowerSystems.com and it feels so good to have a belt to do dips and pullups whenever I want.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

Just put it between your feet.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't use a belt.  I hold the dumbbell between my feet.  This is how I do it:

While standing upright, place the dumbbell between your feet such that the handle is parallel to the floor.  One end of the dumbbell will be resting on your feet, and the other end will be behind your feet.  Lift yourself up for dips, or hang from the chinup bar.  Proceed to do a hamstring curl and hold your knees at a 90 degree angle.  Press your feet together tight and maintain that knee angle; you will be golden.  

I have done this with our largest dumbbell, which is 100 pounds.  It wasn't a problem really.  You can probably do more weight with a belt though.


----------

